# The table that should never happen. Ver. 3.0. Don't axe, I won't tell.



## Brink (Jan 25, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 25, 2015)

Table collapsed on your axe huh?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2015)

Red Green would suggest duct tape over the electrical if he were here.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 25, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 25, 2015)

Lag screws, man... Lag screws... Sheesh!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 25, 2015)

A couple hose clamps would have done it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 25, 2015)

Just need to choke up a little

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 25, 2015)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Brink (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes, that is a snow covered log in the woodshop.
Yup, soon to be project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 26, 2015)

Got some drawknife and soles have time in.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 29, 2015)

Now that is just too pretty for an axe handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 29, 2015)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2015)

What are the species ash & walnut?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 29, 2015)

It's walnut and ash

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2015)

Brink said:


> It's walnut and ash



So that's almost the same thing as ash and walnut. Wow I was close.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> So that's almost the same thing as ash and walnut. Wow I was close.



No, big difference between ash and walnut. So if say ash when its supposed to be walnut, and walnut instead of ash, it's wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2015)

Brink said:


> No, big difference between ash and walnut. So if say ash when its supposed to be walnut, and walnut instead of ash, it's wrong.



Okay I get it. But if you had not used ash or walnut, or walnut and ash, and I had said walnut and ash, or ash and walnut, that would be even more wrong?


----------



## Brink (Jan 29, 2015)

I think there is wrong and isn't wrong. Not a little wrong and more wronger.
So, putting the ash where walnut should be was wrong.
Then, putting walnut where ash was is wring x2.

It's like a left twix, right twix paradox.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2015)

Brink said:


> I think there is wrong and isn't wrong. Not a little wrong and more wronger.
> So, putting the ash where walnut should be was wrong.
> Then, putting walnut where ash was is wring x2.
> 
> It's like a left twix, right twix paradox.



Okay. I forgot about the wring part. I left mine wet next time I'll squeeze it dry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 29, 2015)

Dang bourbon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2015)

Brink said:


> Dang bourbon



Never heard of it. Is that a northern or southern species?


----------



## Brink (Jan 29, 2015)

Northern


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 29, 2015)

Brink said:


> Dang bourbon


Ya there isn't enough to understand this argument.


----------



## Brink (Jan 31, 2015)

Shaped and smoothed, first coat of varnish is on.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 31, 2015)

Well put it in the vice and take a picture so we can see the true beauty of that handle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 1, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Well put it in the vice and take a picture so we can see the true beauty of that handle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 1, 2015)

Why did the original break? The grain was oriented across the handle, not with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 1, 2015)

Well if you axe me thats the classiest looking axe I ever seen

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2015)

It is why you never buy the stained/painted ax handles. No way that was a good chunk for a handle. Nice ax handle Jon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

